# Racoons



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

I think it is great that mom teaches the twins where to take a dump everyday, does it have to be the bench that is attached to the fence they use for a highway.:down:


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2016)

I caught two in a camp ground eating my trash, I yelled at them to cut it out and they just shrugged and kept eating.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

They do have an attitude.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2016)

When i was a teen at summer camp, we had one get into our dining hall (cabin-like structure) My friend was poking it with a pole to get it out of the rafters. That sumbitch grabbed the pole and started poking my friend with it!


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2016)

They are little people stuck in furry suits.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2016)

Most of mine have died from lead poisoning.


----------



## frodo (Jul 29, 2016)

they taste good,  little tough on the grill but tender if smoked


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2016)

Frodo, do you even eat normal people food?


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

He keeps the smoker by the see-ment pond (only old-timers might get this)


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 29, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> He keeps the smoker by the see-ment pond (only old-timers might get this)



Smoker keeps the Flys out...:rofl:


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> He keeps the smoker by the see-ment pond (only old-timers might get this)



I got it I miss Max Bear Jr. I even miss Max Bear Sr. 

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBmYkXVteaU[/ame]


----------



## buffalo (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a giant coon that keeps getting into my garbage . The man door on back of my garage fell off , lol , so it's my fault leaving it wide open .

Thsee stinkers are my current , soon to be problem. 












6 baby's wondering around during the evenings . They shocked me the first time I saw them . They were running up to me like they are pets . They are so small and cute . So I looked into it and baby's often go out during the day . That was a few weeks ago. Now I only see one in the early morning . Hoping the fox get them before they are able to spray . I could have ran him over but I dint have the heart . The den is somwhere near the top of my driveway .


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like cats with racing stripes...&#128521;


----------



## frodo (Jul 31, 2016)

Chris said:


> Frodo, do you even eat normal people food?



define normal


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2016)

frodo said:


> define normal



Dead on bread I guess?


----------



## frodo (Jul 31, 2016)

Chris said:


> Dead on bread I guess?





if you ever get a chance,  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj2ncMq34HA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj2ncMq34HA[/ame]


----------

